# snow shovelling billing template



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi,
Being new to this site I don't want to step on anybody's toes but are there any free billing templates out there for snow shovelling/snow blower.If anybody has one already and they would like to email it to me,it would be greatly appreciated.
I'm a one man operation,I do this one property maybe 2-3 times a winter,I'm trying to keep my overhead low.ussmileyflag

Thanks,
Cleve


----------



## thatsnowproblem (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what kind of billing template you're looking for but ... for customers who need a receipt or some record of labor performed, I just draft a letter with the following info: date of snowfall, how many inches, manual/hand labor hours (include drive time as part of this). Also any materials used - if you charge for salt applied, add type (rock, mag, etc.), number of pounds used, and cost either per pound times # of pounds used or just 1 figure for all pounds used (ex: 35 cents/lb. x 10 lbs = 3.50 or just the 3.50 figure). Hope that helps! Good luck ...


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

you can go onto quickbooks.com and download quickbooks simple start 2009 for free. this is a good program for small company's as you can only load 20 customers into the database. It keeps track of money coming in and going out. very easy to use and setup


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i use quickbooks now
but i started out with excell
you can download invoice templates right off of office online for excell very neat and professional


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

*This worked for me*

Here is a plow contract that I use. I got it from another on plowsite.com.  All you need to do is edit it for your needs. You will need MS Word. Also, Quickbooks is grerat for billing. IT tracks everything and has invoces and statments, tracks what you make. well worth the money - I paid 170 for the pro addition but I am sure there are cheaper versions.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the trying to send me the plow contract but I couldn't open it.If you want to try and send it to me again as an email attachment I would appreciate it.I am also going to try to find one online.I haven't had any luck with that before but with the info that was sent to me from this thread maybe I will have better luck. my email address is [email protected]
Thanks.


----------

